# My Cat Children



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

My bf and I have three wonderful, terrible, stinky, tempermental, obnoxious cats. They are definitely our cat children. 
Bruce Campbell - Lynx Point Siamese
Tony Montana - White/Grey DSH Mutt
Brisco County Jr - Maine ****/Manx (he has no tail)








Bruce and Tony







Brisco - they are why we can't have nice things (blind destruction)







Tony and Brisco


I also have a Betta fish named Charlie who has been with me almost a year now!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Theyre all so gorgeous! Lol at the blinds, my apt is the same way. No matter how much itry the place is constantly a mess because of thecats. They tear everything apart!


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

There are cat peep holes in every window in our apartment. We know we aren't getting our deposit back, but its worth it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought I was the only one who had this problem! My cat constantly messes with the blinds


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

It drives me insane. And noe Tony wants to go outside all the time and keeps standing on his back legs and jiggling the doorknob.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I thought I would add a new picture of Bruce. He's been incredibly needy since his daddy took a 5 day vacation. He comes home Monday 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

